

I'm giving 26 hours of time to help 26 startups I've never met - thauburger
http://thauburger.com/index.html

======
brianbreslin
Maybe tell people up front what code stacks you would help with? Save some
time.

How are you qualifying the startups you are going to work with?

Love the idea btw

------
elwell
This is one of those posts were you're hesitant to upvote it because it could
decrease you chance of being picked.

~~~
thauburger
@elwell if it helps, I will be responding to every startup that reaches out,
regardless of whether there's enough time slots for us to formally meet. And
I'll do my best to be helpful in those responses.

~~~
georgethegreat
Hey, which is the right way to respond to you. Because I am hereby reaching
out.

------
opendomain
This is awesome! You help other startups and are able to get exposure for them
(and yourself) at the same time. I sent mt email and hope to share my
experiences with you as well.

------
thehodge
I think this is a fantastic idea, I don't have any applicable questions really
so I don't want to take an hour from someone who could really use it.

------
brsim
Happy Birthday Tom. I think this is a fantastic idea, as I also like to help
people out and get involved with interesting products.

I can see myself doing something similar one day, so I have sent an e-mail
over hoping that we can talk further.

------
tUrG0n
Yay, I sent an email for my current startup BeeplApp (
[http://beeplapp.com/](http://beeplapp.com/) ) ^_^

Love the idea of giving back mate annnndd Happy birthday!

------
gkoberger
Awesome project -- I can't wait to hear how it ends up. Definitely do a blog
post afterward! (I applied.. can't wait to hear back)

~~~
thauburger
@gkoberger thanks! I'll be reaching out to folks later this weekend. I'm
definitely planning on writing a post-mortem as well if people are interested.

------
ericHosick
Happy birthday.

------
atmosx
26 hours for 26 startups... Gets 26 hours each or 1 hour per startup? Because
if it's the later, I don't see how they could _code together_ in 60 minutes...
I mean even you are Linus Torvalds it takes _some time_ to read the code-base
if your project is not vapor-ware.

------
spiritplumber
Please help!

------
geektips
Happy Birthday Tom

------
almosnow
And you are... ?

Grab your ego and shove it up your ass dude ;D

~~~
atmosx
Even you _really believe that_ , you should have the decency to express your
feeling in a polite way.

